# Introducing the 034Motorsport Carbon Fiber Audi TTRS 2.5 TFSI Cold Air Intake System!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

​

034Motorsport is pleased to present our *Carbon Fiber Audi TT RS Cold Air Intake System* for the 2.5 TFSI! *Update:* These are now an established product and available for purchase directly through our website. Thank you to everyone who pre-ordered and made these a reality! :thumbup:

034Motorsport’s engineers spent extensive effort to develop a complete cold air intake solution for the TT RS that yields horsepower and torque gains over the well-designed factory airbox. During the development process, many iterations were designed, prototyped, and tested, ultimately resulting in this beautifully-manufactured Carbon Fiber Cold Air Intake System. This intake offers horsepower and torque gains throughout the powerband, with peak gains of up to 16 crank horsepower and 13 ft-lbs of torque on stock turbo tunes, and over 35 crank horsepower and 24 ft-lbs with an upgraded turbocharger. 

*Maximizing Airflow*










034Motorsport engineers first created a CFD-optimized carbon fiber intake tube, which is a direct, high-performance replacement for the plastic factory accordion hose. Using CAD software and 3D scanning technology, 034Motorsport was able to maximize the cross-sectional area of the intake tube while being mindful of space constraints, including the factory high-pressure fuel pump and firewall.



The resulting part is a functional work of art - maximizing performance given the factory space constraints and featuring smooth transitions that ensure optimal airflow to the turbo inlet.

*Minimizing Intake Air Temperature*



To ensure that the 034Motorsport Cold Air Intake System draws in cool, dense air, the system includes a carbon fiber heat shield to replace the upper airbox. Bolting to the factory lower airbox, this heat shield allows the high-flow conical filter to breathe cold air from the factory inlet duct before the radiator. Both the carbon fiber heat shield and carbon fiber intake tube feature a fiberglass backing layer to aid in isolating cold, dense intake air from the heat of the engine bay.

*Performance Air Filter*



The 034Motorsport Carbon Fiber Cold Air Intake system houses a high-flow conical air filter with double-layer pleated cotton filtration medium. This air filter design offers increased flow through an enlarged filtration surface, while ensuring superior filtration.

*OEM+ Fit & Finish*

034Motorsport carefully selected the carbon fiber weave on the intake tube and upper airbox heat shield to match the factory carbon fiber engine trim found in the Audi TT RS's 2.5 TFSI engine bay. The 034Motorsport Audi TT RS Cold Air Intake System was designed to fit like a factory part, and mates directly to the turbo inlet pipe and factory lower airbox to provide an OEM+ look.

*Dyno-Verified Wheel Horsepower & Torque Gains*

034Motorsport's engineering and development efforts were validated on multiple vehicles using our Mustang AWD Dynamometer to ensure that the 034Motorsport Audi TT RS Cold Air Intake System provided substantial increases in horsepower and torque on both stock turbo vehicles and ones with upgraded turbo kits alike. 

*Peak Wheel Horsepower & Torque with Stage 2:*

*Stock Intake:* 377 Wheel Horsepower / 421 Wheel Foot-Pounds of Torque
*034 Carbon Fiber Intake:* 390 Wheel Horsepower / 429 Wheel Foot-Pounds of Torque
*Peak Wheel Horsepower & Torque with Stage 3:*

*Stock Intake:* 460 Wheel Horsepower / 424 Wheel Foot-Pounds of Torque
*034 Carbon Fiber Intake:* 491 Wheel Horsepower / 443 Wheel Foot-Pounds of Torque
*Product Features & Details*

*Features:*

Developed In-House by 034Motorsport's Engineering Team
High-Quality Carbon Fiber Construction
OEM+ Fit & Finish Matches Factory Carbon Fiber Engine Trim
Dyno-Proven Horsepower & Torque Gains
Improved Engine & Induction Sounds
Increased Throttle Response
Compatible with Stock, RS500, and APR Stage 3 Turbochargers
Large-Diameter CFD-Optimized Air Intake Tube
Fiberglass-Backed Heat Shield
Improved Airflow from Factory Airbox & Intake Tube
High Performance Pleated Cotton Air Filter
*What's Included:*

034Motorsport Carbon Fiber Audi TT RS Air Intake Tube
034Motorsport Carbon Fiber Audi TT RS Upper Airbox Heat Shield
034Motorsport Double-Layer Pleated Air Filter
Installation Hardware
*Compatible Vehicles:*

2012 - 2013 Audi TTRS 2.5 TFSI (8J)
*Wheel Horsepower Dyno | Stage 2 100 Oct | 034Motorsport Carbon Fiber Audi TT RS Cold Air Intake vs. Stock Airbox*



*Wheel Horsepower Dyno | Stage 3 100 Oct | 034Motorsport Carbon Fiber Audi TT RS Cold Air Intake vs. Stock Airbox*



*Click Here to Pre-Order!*








Please don't hesitate to contact me directly via PM or email with any questions. 

Cheers,
Laszlo


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

GREAT GOOGLY-MOOGLY!




PM Price please, (EDIT: nvrmd I saw it.....) if not public info? 


Whats the increase in ass suction with the whole kit and kappotle turbo kit and add ons? Noticeable?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Dan.S said:


> GREAT GOOGLY-MOOGLY!
> 
> PM Price please, if not public info? Whats the increase in ass suction with the whole kit and kappotle turbo kit and add ons?


The price is $695 assuming we get enough pre-orders to meet our target order quantity. 

Gains are close to 20 WHP on the RS500 Turbo Kit on 100 octane fuel, which means up to mid-400s at the wheels on our dyno! We'll try to get some sound clips soon, as it makes noises that rival its looks.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> The price is $695 assuming we get enough pre-orders to meet our target order quantity.
> 
> Gains are close to 20 WHP on the RS500 Turbo Kit on 100 octane fuel, which means up to mid-400s at the wheels on our dyno! We'll try to get some sound clips soon, as it makes noises that rival its looks.


Looks like I will have to pre-order before I am ready to order the RS500 kit.... Im awaiting the sale of my other project car for my free cash for the whole kit. Hopefully I will close the deal this weekend.





WHEN DOES THE PREORDER CLOSE?


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

Can't wait to get mine! Another quality part from my favorite shop 👍


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

For those of us that are mechanically challenged, how hard is this to install? Would it have to be done by a shop or pretty easy to do it yourself?

This was just added to my xmas list


----------



## Drecca (Oct 26, 2003)

how's the sound on this thing? How does it affect the normal sound of the engine? 

On my old 12v VR6, just adding a cold air intake made the engine sound a LOT meaner, so curious as to what this does for the TTRS.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

A few questions... 
1) Did you compare this intake vs a high performance replacement panel filter like the one from BMC? 
2) Were those dyno runs done with the hood open or closed? 
3) Have you compared intake temps on the road to verify that this intake isn't bringing in excessive, hot underhood air since it isn't sealed to the hood? 
4) Have you compared against the VWR system? 

BTW... Thanks for all of the TT-RS products. However, I at least need to be an informed buyer. This intake may be worth the money for the looks and sound alone, but I definitely don't want to loose power on the road or track. 

Thanks


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

hightechrdn said:


> A few questions...
> 1) Did you compare this intake vs a high performance replacement panel filter like the one from BMC?
> 2) Were those dyno runs done with the hood open or closed?
> 3) Have you compared intake temps on the road to verify that this intake isn't bringing in excessive, hot underhood air since it isn't sealed to the hood?
> ...



Honestly, the stock airbox has a huge hole on the side that is open to the engine bay that is probably drawing in just as much hot air. They are using the bottom of the stock airbox with the snorkel from the grill, so it should be getting some cold outside air rammed in from there as well. 

The air from the intake also gets superheated when compressed by the turbo and then runs through the FMIC to cool back down. Is 5-10 degrees hotter pre-turbo really going to make that much of a difference?


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

Evilevo said:


> Honestly, the stock airbox has a huge hole on the side that is open to the engine bay that is probably drawing in just as much hot air. They are using the bottom of the stock airbox with the snorkel from the grill, so it should be getting some cold outside air rammed in from there as well.
> 
> The air from the intake also gets superheated when compressed by the turbo and then runs through the FMIC to cool back down. Is 5-10 degrees hotter pre-turbo really going to make that much of a difference?


If you read the install instructions, it comes with a hood scope you cut in above the new cone filter. It should make a tight enough seal so engine heat isn't an issue.


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

CarbonRS said:


> If you read the install instructions, it comes with a hood scope you cut in above the new cone filter. It should make a tight enough seal so engine heat isn't an issue.


Looks like the links are dead to the install documents right now. They might be updating them.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Xc0m said:


> how's the sound on this thing? How does it affect the normal sound of the engine?
> 
> On my old 12v VR6, just adding a cold air intake made the engine sound a LOT meaner, so curious as to what this does for the TTRS.


You get a more audible induction sound from the engine, and can hear the turbo spooling and diverter valve operation. I will try to get sound clips up from the dyno, but it's not as easy to hear over the sound of the rollers.

We'll have in-car media getting done in the coming weeks. 



hightechrdn said:


> A few questions...
> 1) Did you compare this intake vs a high performance replacement panel filter like the one from BMC?
> 2) Were those dyno runs done with the hood open or closed?
> 3) Have you compared intake temps on the road to verify that this intake isn't bringing in excessive, hot underhood air since it isn't sealed to the hood?
> ...


Great questions! 

1) We tested against a new stock filter and a K&N unit that was in our TT RS (stock turbo one). We saw no difference between the stock and aftermarket drop-in filters on the stock turbo. I believe the drop-in filter upgrade has minimal (2-3 HP) gains on a Stage 3 car.
2) Published dyno figures are from runs performed with the hood closed and adequate airflow (from fans) to the front of the car.
3) The TTRS only has IAT sensors post-compressor, and an ambient temp sensor that is not in the intake tract, so those logs wouldn't show anything useful. Pre-compressor IAT variances have minimal effect on charge air temps, and the most important thing that our intake system does is minimize pressure drop before the turbo. Since I've received a few questions about this, I am putting clarification in bold letters. *The production intake will be supplied with trim to help seal the intake to the hood.*
4) We were never able to verify stock turbo gains on the VWR intake, and went a different route with our Stage 3 car (see here and here) a couple of years ago, as it made much more power. This carbon fiber system further improves upon that design. Aside from improved performance, based on first-hand experience, I believe the quality and finish of this intake greatly surpasses that of the VWR unit.

You will not lose power on street or track with this intake. It's being used on the Compass360 Racing Audi TT RS Race Car, and has been developed primarily for performance The top was left open for sound, and carbon fiber was not just used for looks, but because it is an ideal material for creating the unique shape of the inlet tube. I believe we've provided more information for this intake than any other 2.5 TFSI unit on the market, and our product development is driven by performance data. We like to have customers who ask! :thumbup:

Speaking of the C360R car... The new (well, sort of) engine is in, and it's getting a custom RS500 remap that will maximize output on track while remaining compliant with Pirelli World Challenge GTS class regulations. Can't wait to see this thing on track!


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for the quick and thorough responses. 

Do you have any data or findings from modifying the lower intake box and duct which goes to the front of the car? 

There is at least one carbon fiber replacement available which works with the OEM lower intake box. It is closed off from the underhood air so that it only draws from just under the front of the hood. The OEM piece is open on the bottom side, likely to help when the front of the car is covered in ice/snow and to keep rain out of the intake box. Some have also said that it is open to provide cooler air to the outside of the throttle body, but I don't know if there is any truth to that. 

Also, there is another intake into the lower intake box which could be ducted to a cooler location. Not sure whether any gains would be seen though, if the intake air Temp doesn't have a large % impact to turbo outlet temps?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

hightechrdn said:


> Thanks for the quick and thorough responses.
> 
> Do you have any data or findings from modifying the lower intake box and duct which goes to the front of the car?
> 
> ...


Happy to help! We retained the lower airbox and front inlet duct, and did experiment with ducting with inconclusive results. Nothing we could measure on the dyno with our fan setup, and nothing that we could get repeatable performance from on the street. 

Some Audi/Volkswagen models do appear to have air ducting from the intake snorkels to cool various engine bay components. What the logic/reasoning behind it is, I don't know.

Speaking of ducting, we are working on some ducting for non-engine-related bits.


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Speaking of ducting, we are working on some ducting for non-engine-related bits.


Well you know where to send it. :laugh:


----------



## SLC TTRS (May 15, 2015)

How easy to install? How long? What tools required or can you post the link to the install PDF or file?
The link on the homesite was down earlier today. 

thanks


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

SLC TTRS said:


> How easy to install? How long? What tools required or can you post the link to the install PDF or file?
> The link on the homesite was down earlier today.
> 
> thanks


It's super easy to install! Instructions are not finalized yet, but tools, etc are easy. You just need a flathead screwdriver, Torx bit for the airbox screws, a socket for the intake tube screws, and hose clamp pliers.

We ship the intakes fully assembled, and they install in one piece. 

Pop off the engine cover by the oil cap.
Remove the airbox bolts.
Remove two bolts from the airbox tube.
Slip off the DV return line after loosening the hose clamp for it.
Then, use the hose clamp pliers to undo the intake tube connection.
You can now remove the factory assembly.
Slide in the 034Motorsport Carbon Fiber Air Intake Kit.
Install the inlet tube into the factory coupler, and line up the heat shield with the airbox cover.
Clamp using the factory hose clamp.
Install supplied washers onto airbox screws with rubber-side facing down, and install through the heat shield into the airbox.
Tighten loosely until the rubber side of the washers is in contact with the carbon fiber heat shield, then an extra 45 degrees. (Do not overtighten!)
The whole Carbon Fiber Air Intake System can be installed in less than an hour by a novice DIY-er.


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

ordered


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

smack_ttrs said:


> ordered


Thank you Sean! Finally your engine bay won't look completely stock. That RS500 Turbo Kit is just too stealthy.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Regarding the screws holding the top of the airbox on... Get a 1/4" drive socket adapter for your drill so that you can use it with the Torx bit (T25 or T30?). The lid has a lot of fairly long screws. Using a cordless drill to take the screws out makes the job a lot more fun! 

However, it sounds like you should not use a power tool to install the new 034 airbox lid! 

Edit: 034, thank you again for the thorough responses. Looks like you have done your homework to bring a product to market that will actually help performance, not to mention look pretty sharp! I will be placing a pre order next week. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

When is the initial pricing over?


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you Sean! Finally your engine bay won't look completely stock. That RS500 Turbo Kit is just too stealthy.


maybe we should just vent to atmos with an hks blow off valve. at least it will sound the part


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

*Oem carbon fiber*

Why can't just make a carbon fiber intake like the OEM's ?
I'd still buy it for the same price . 
And why do you have to leave the top open?
Just leave it sealed.
Every darn thing u see in carbon fiber looks good 

Specially when you open the hood!

I think , the OEM flat panel filter creates less turbulence rather than the cone . The front of the cone is solid and is directly blocking the rapid air coming in , IMO.

The only thing I can think of its making more horsepower because of the heat soak. It's the same air coming in like the OEM.

But then again 
IM JUST SAYIN.


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

hightechrdn said:


> 1) Did you compare this intake vs a high performance replacement panel filter like the one from BMC?
> Thanks


i run a bmc in my car currently and i'll try to get before and after numbers on the dyno i have all my other pulls from. if i can find my stock filter i'll try to do a pull with that as well. it's tough though as this motor gets hot quick on the dyno so not great for trying to average a few pulls.
work has been super busy so no time yet for playing


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

I will be getting one of these for sure. :beer:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

hightechrdn said:


> However, it sounds like you should not use a power tool to install the new 034 airbox lid!
> 
> Edit: 034, thank you again for the thorough responses. Looks like you have done your homework to bring a product to market that will actually help performance, not to mention look pretty sharp! I will be placing a pre order next week.


Yes, no power tools when tightening! Don't want to damage the shiny CF. 

Thank you for the kind words!



Dan.S said:


> When is the initial pricing over?


The pre-order ends on August 20th, adn we still need a few more folks to commit to it in order to ensure that these intakes can be made available for the foreseeable future. :thumbup:



smack_ttrs said:


> maybe we should just vent to atmos with an hks blow off valve. at least it will sound the part


You could just get this. 



Ginovega said:


> Why can't just make a carbon fiber intake like the OEM's ?
> I'd still buy it for the same price .
> And why do you have to leave the top open?
> Just leave it sealed.
> ...


This intake provides gains primarily by reducing pressure drop in the intake; it's that simple. Turbocharged cars do not like vacuum before the compressor. Our carbon fiber inlet tube design and transition to a full 4" inlet at the air filter offers superior flow characteristics to the factory inlet tube and top airbox design.

There is no "rapid air coming in" at the front of the cone filter. We left the intake open because it was not detrimental to performance, improves the sound of the intake, and we preferred the look to a fully-enclosed design. I'm sorry you don't like the aesthetics of the large cone filter that is used, but I can assure you that you'd be more than happy with the performance gains it offers.



DFW RS said:


> I will be getting one of these for sure. :beer:


Awesome to hear! Glad you like it.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, screw me sideways and call me satisfied.... I'm ordering now.

Good preamble to the full RS500 order soon!



EDIT: And ordered....


----------



## IPSA (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## Drecca (Oct 26, 2003)

can the engine cover be put back on with this intake? or do we have to leave it off? it seems a bit taller than the stock airbox


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

Xc0m said:


> can the engine cover be put back on with this intake? or do we have to leave it off? it seems a bit taller than the stock airbox


It can go back on. If you look at the picture in the first post and the webpage, you can see all the covers on with the intake installed.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

When can we reasonably expect shipment? Im ****ing pumped!


EDIT: Nvrm, saw the est ship date on the pre-order page lol....


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Dan.S said:


> Well, screw me sideways and call me satisfied.... I'm ordering now.
> 
> Good preamble to the full RS500 order soon!
> 
> EDIT: And ordered....


Thank you for the order! 



Xc0m said:


> can the engine cover be put back on with this intake? or do we have to leave it off? it seems a bit taller than the stock airbox


The 034Motorsport Audi TT RS Performance Air Intake works perfectly with the factory engine covers. :thumbup:


----------



## Drecca (Oct 26, 2003)

The reason I asked about the cover is because of our canadian winters  

the engine bay gets pretty dirty in winter, so i was wondering how the open intake concept works. Does it collect more dust in the cone than stock? Or does it even matter?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Xc0m said:


> The reason I asked about the cover is because of our canadian winters
> 
> the engine bay gets pretty dirty in winter, so i was wondering how the open intake concept works. Does it collect more dust in the cone than stock? Or does it even matter?


The inside of your factory airbox (pre-filter) likely has more dirt than the engine bay. That being said, the filter will need to be cleaned more often in dusty environments.


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

I really like this intake but I was wondering if you could get the filter element red instead of the off white? It would go better with the red we already have inside the engine bay. To me form always follows function but why not have both....lol. I'm sure I could change it myself if I had to though.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

DFW RS said:


> I really like this intake but I was wondering if you could get the filter element red instead of the off white? It would go better with the red we already have inside the engine bay. To me form always follows function but why not have both....lol. I'm sure I could change it myself if I had to though.


I can make that happen for you if you can commit to the pre-order, as long as you're fine with this color of filter:










Just shoot me an email or PM when you pre-order, or leave a note in the "Comments" section at the end of the checkout process.


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I can make that happen for you if you can commit to the pre-order, as long as you're fine with this color of filter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect ! I will do that! :beer:


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I can make that happen for you if you can commit to the pre-order, as long as you're fine with this color of filter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha! I thought the 1st photo was just an un-oiled filter, 

I guess all I've used on cars have been K&N based filters so I'm used to the red oil.:beer:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Not4show said:


> Ha! I thought the 1st photo was just an un-oiled filter,
> 
> I guess all I've used on cars have been K&N based filters so I'm used to the red oil.:beer:


The filter pictured above is an AEM DryFlow, and the white filter in the production kits is also a DryFlow filter. :thumbup:


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The filter pictured above is an AEM DryFlow, and the white filter in the production kits is also a DryFlow filter.


I'm glad you're using the AEM DryFlow filters. They are by far my favorite. Filter well and flow well. And no oil to mess up MAFs, not that we have one.


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> The filter pictured above is an AEM DryFlow, and the white filter in the production kits is also a DryFlow filter. :thumbup:


Just placed order, I'm also interested in a Red Filter, did not see a comment section when I placed the order so will send PM to request if that's ok.

Thank you.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

TunaTT said:


> Just placed order, I'm also interested in a Red Filter, did not see a comment section when I placed the order so will send PM to request if that's ok.
> 
> Thank you.


Thank you for the order! All taken care of on our end, and I just sent over some dyno comparisons for you as well.


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you for the order! All taken care of on our end, and I just sent over some dyno comparisons for you as well.


Laszlo,
Thank you, PM and info received. Thanks again.


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

Ordered. Oh....and I will take it with the red filter! :beer:


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

What brand and model filter does the kit come with if the default blue color? How about the red, optional filter? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Hank at Iroz Motorsport had a chance to do some independent testing on Tim's APR Stage 3 Audi TT RS at his shop in Nevada. He was able to replicate gains quite similar to ours, seeing ~26 WHP gains with the hood down in 102 degree ambient temperatures. 

You can really see how much of a restriction the stock intake becomes past 5,500 RPM, allowing the GTX3576R turbo to pick up over 2 PSI by redline with no tuning changes. :thumbup:



[email protected] said:


> 102 degree dyno room temps, 85% RH.
> 
> 2 throw away dyno pulls, 5 minute cool down, then 90 seconds between pulls from the time the tires stop. Best run of each 3 sets shown. For the record, they were all within ~3whp.





hightechrdn said:


> What brand and model filter does the kit come with if the default blue color? How about the red, optional filter?


They are identical DryFlow filters in terms of dimensions and performance. One is red-ish, and the other is off-white. We don't have many red-ish ones available.


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> They are identical DryFlow filters in terms of dimensions and performance. One is red-ish, and the other is off-white. We don't have many red-ish ones available.


hey laszlo, do you think you can put a red one aside for me? looks nice with the rest of the red under the hood. surely an rs500 car deserves some preferential treatment


----------



## Sttickman (Feb 25, 2002)

*Just placed my order*

My first RS engine mod. It looks to worth it just for the carbon fiber!


----------



## primetime21 (Feb 14, 2013)

Just ordered! Looking forward to this... Glad to see 034 continuing to support the small base of TTRS's out there... Can I please get the "red" filter...


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

smack_ttrs said:


> hey laszlo, do you think you can put a red one aside for me? looks nice with the rest of the red under the hood. surely an rs500 car deserves some preferential treatment


We should be able to. 



Sttickman said:


> My first RS engine mod. It looks to worth it just for the carbon fiber!


Thank you for the order! 



primetime21 said:


> Just ordered! Looking forward to this... Glad to see 034 continuing to support the small base of TTRS's out there... Can I please get the "red" filter...


Yes sir; it has been noted on your order. :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

I had the time to post a quick behind-the-scenes look at the development of the Audi TT RS Cold Air Intake System on our blog yesterday. If you're interested in what goes into making your performance parts, it's worth a read! 

- Laszlo



034Motorsport said:


> *Developing the Audi TT RS Carbon Fiber Intake System*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Intake ordered!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all of the enthusiasm for and interest in these intakes! We're very excited to be bringing something of this caliber to our fellow TT RS enthusiasts. 

That being said, it is now the 21st, and the initial pre-order has closed. The intakes are still available to purchase, but there will be a longer wait time for the second run. Here's a little side-by-side comparison of the stock intake assembly and the 034Motorsport Carbon Fiber Audi TT RS 2.5 TFSI Cold Air Intake.












hightechrdn said:


> Intake ordered!


Thank you!


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

So are we still looking at the Mid September shipping dates?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

DFW RS said:


> So are we still looking at the Mid September shipping dates?


Yes sir! I'll have more exact info as production moves forward, as production speed is somewhat limited. Looking forward to shipping these out!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Update:* The first production run of the new 034Motorsport Audi TT RS Air Intake is behind schedule about two weeks, which means we expect to ship at the end of this month instead of the middle of the month. I apologize for the added wait, but we promise it will be worth it!


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

Free t- shirt ?


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

We going to have in time for Audifest at Sonoma?


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

Let us know when you start shipping these out please !


----------



## dubbinitmk6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Is the 034 intake tubing compatible with the stock airbox/filter assembly? I personally don't like the concept of having a conical filter in plain site for my build, but would like the carbon fiber accent underneath the hood.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Ginovega said:


> Free t- shirt ?


I'll see what we can do! 



Not4show said:


> We going to have in time for Audifest at Sonoma?


We certainly hope so! Worst case scenario is that I'll hand-deliver them to you there. :thumbup:



DFW RS said:


> Let us know when you start shipping these out please !


Of course! I'll post an update and we will be sending shipment confirmation emails as well.



dubbinitmk6 said:


> Is the 034 intake tubing compatible with the stock airbox/filter assembly? I personally don't like the concept of having a conical filter in plain site for my build, but would like the carbon fiber accent underneath the hood.


It can be made to work as it's in the same location, but will not yield the same gains as the full kit due to the design of the stock airbox/flange. We can't part out the intake, so you'd have to get the full system and separate it.


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I'll see what we can do!
> 
> 
> We certainly hope so! Worst case scenario is that I'll hand-deliver them to you there.
> ...


Can you hand deliver mine at H2Oi? I miss you.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Evilevo said:


> Can you hand deliver mine at H2Oi? I miss you.


Only if there's a fancy restaurant dinner involved. :laugh:


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Only if there's a fancy restaurant dinner involved. :laugh:



Sure, but can we get Javad to pay for it again? My pockets aren't that big. :thumbup:


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

Hey Laszlo

Just had the 034 dp installed. Love it. Have the 034 Cold Air Intake on order. My tune is next.....but.....what I am missing is the "My car can kick your cars ass T-Shirt" . I was going to order one but you don't have any in Large. Just saying.


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Yes sir! I'll have more exact info as production moves forward, as production speed is somewhat limited. Looking forward to shipping these out!


How are we looking for the shipping on theses? Its almost the end of the month.....


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

DFW RS said:


> How are we looking for the shipping on theses? Its almost the end of the month.....


These are just getting finished by our supplier this week, and being shipped out to us for QC and assembly with the rest of the components. We anticipate all of the initial pre-orders to ship by the end of next week.


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> These are just getting finished by our supplier this week, and being shipped out to us for QC and assembly with the rest of the components. We anticipate all of the initial pre-orders to ship by the end of next week.


Hell yaaa! I'm tired of looking at pictures of it ! :laugh:


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

034, are you still on track to ship the pre-ordered intakes out by the end of this week?

Thanks!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

hightechrdn said:


> 034, are you still on track to ship the pre-ordered intakes out by the end of this week?
> 
> Thanks!


Unfortunately we had another production delay, so these will be another 2-3 weeks out. I sent emails to everyone who ordered to update them last night. 

We're just as excited to ship these as you are to install them, but we don't want to rush the process and sacrifice the quality of the finished intakes.


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Unfortunately we had another production delay, so these will be another 2-3 weeks out. I sent emails to everyone who ordered to update them last night.
> 
> We're just as excited to ship these as you are to install them, but we don't want to rush the process and sacrifice the quality of the finished intakes.


So I take it they won't be ready for Sonoma then..............:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Not4show said:


> So I take it they won't be ready for Sonoma then..............:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


It's highly unlikely at this point, but if it's a possibility, I will let you know! If you're picking up the intake in person, we can install it for you at no charge. Just send ma a PM or email so that I can help get you on the schedule.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Update:* Good news! We hope to have all of the initial pre-orders placed on or before August 20th shipped by the end of this week. There are still more intakes in production, which we should have towards the end of next month. :thumbup:


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *Update:* Good news! We hope to have all of the initial pre-orders placed on or before August 20th shipped by the end of this week. There are still more intakes in production, which we should have towards the end of next month. :thumbup:


That is excellent news! Can't wait to get it..............and install it. :beer:


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

Received my notification email today that mine is ready to pick up, really looking forward to installing it, hopefully I can get away from work early enought tomorrow to go by and get it. Also finally ordered a Evo 3 IC from them today, New intake and IC will hopefully be a precursor to upgrading the power a bit, planning on talking to them a bit more while I'm there.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

It is a sweet piece!! Looking forward to seeing how it performs at VIR vs my previous sessions there.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

One of the first local customers to pre-order picked up his intake yesterday and already has it installed. 













DFW RS said:


> That is excellent news! Can't wait to get it..............and install it. :beer:


Yours shipped out yesterday and should arrive by next Thursday!



TunaTT said:


> Received my notification email today that mine is ready to pick up, really looking forward to installing it, hopefully I can get away from work early enought tomorrow to go by and get it. Also finally ordered a Evo 3 IC from them today, New intake and IC will hopefully be a precursor to upgrading the power a bit, planning on talking to them a bit more while I'm there.


It's waiting for you in our Sales Department!  I think you'll be very happy with added power from the intake and intercooler.



Black BeauTTy said:


> It is a sweet piece!! Looking forward to seeing how it performs at VIR vs my previous sessions there.


Something tells me there will be at least one more of these intakes at VIR.


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> One of the first local customers to pre-order picked up his intake yesterday and already has it installed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Picked it up this afternoon, installing first thing in the morning, can't wait. Absolutely beautiful sitting in the box, will be stunning installed and we get some additional power to boot, nice job 034.


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> One of the first local customers to pre-order picked up his intake yesterday and already has it installed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Picked it up this afternoon, installing first thing in the morning, can't wait. Absolutely beautiful sitting in the box, will be stunning installed and we get some additional power to boot, nice job 034.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

TunaTT said:


> Picked it up this afternoon, installing first thing in the morning, can't wait. Absolutely beautiful sitting in the box, will be stunning installed and we get some additional power to boot, nice job 034.


Awesome to hear! Looking forward to some installed pictures.


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Awesome to hear! Looking forward to some installed pictures.


Ý
Installed!!! Took it out for a short ride, Very nice!!! EVO3 Intercooler hopefuly next week and then maybe switch to 2+ or the leap to RS500. Fun stuff!!! :thumbup:


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

It's funny how clean we keep our cars under the hood.


----------



## illbillTS (Apr 11, 2006)

Well I'm certainly embarrassed how dirty my engine bay is compared to all of yours. I might tackle it this weekend, any suggestions or guides you guys followed?


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

illbillTS said:


> Well I'm certainly embarrassed how dirty my engine bay is compared to all of yours. I might tackle it this weekend, any suggestions or guides you guys followed?


Well I never use engine cleaner unless I absolutely had to. I basically just hose my engine off (stock air box) and start wiping it with and old bathroom towel. If you have a cold air intake just cover the filter with an old towel folded a couple times and when spraying your engine bay just don't spray directly on it. If you do this every other car wash it will be pretty easy and not very time consuming. If you see dirt.......wipe it off. I also clean the bottom side of the hood. 

If your engine bay is totally disgusting do this twice in a row and use a different towel the second time. Grab a cold beer, put on some tunes, and just take your time. 

Do this with a cool engine bay. That's how I do it anyhow.


----------



## illbillTS (Apr 11, 2006)

DFW RS said:


> Well I never use engine cleaner unless I absolutely had to. I basically just hose my engine off (stock air box) and start wiping it with and old bathroom towel. If you have a cold air intake just cover the filter with an old towel folded a couple times and when spraying your engine bay just don't spray directly on it. If you do this every other car wash it will be pretty easy and not very time consuming. If you see dirt.......wipe it off. I also clean the bottom side of the hood.
> 
> If your engine bay is totally disgusting do this twice in a row and use a different towel the second time. Grab a cold beer, put on some tunes, and just take your time.
> 
> Do this with a cool engine bay. That's how I do it anyhow.


Cool, thanks I'll give that a shot. I picked up some Adam's All Purpose Cleaner today if I run into some exceptionally grimy spots. Do you cover the coil packs at all? 

My engine is pretty foul, this is a picture from when I installed the loba hpfp a few months ago -


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

I do not cover the coil packs. As long as you aren't using a power washer you should be good. An all purpose cleaner would help get the stubborn stuff off. Just make sure you get it all off any painted surfaces with a wet (water) towel after you are done. :beer:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Update:* We're mostly caught up on backorders, and should be completely caught up within the next three weeks. We've rushed a small batch through to help catch up on orders placed just after the end of the initial pre-order.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We installed another one of the pre-ordered intakes for a local customer earlier this week. Everyone has been very happy with the fit, finish, and performance so far!


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> We installed another one of the pre-ordered intakes for a local customer earlier this week. Everyone has been very happy with the fit, finish, and performance so far!


I ordered mine today. I cant wait to get it installed!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

sciroccojoe said:


> I ordered mine today. I cant wait to get it installed!


Thank you so much for the order! :wave:


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Got my intake today - thank you Samuel & Laszlo at 034motorsport. The install was straightforward and everything fit. If I were to nit-pick, two of the holes on the piece that bolts to the stock airbox base were a little off center. This did not seem to be too far off though so the screws went in and tightened up with a slight offset on the rubber/metal washers that came with the kit. 

One question I did have is regarding the plastic/carbon that was not flush on the circular opening part that goes onto the turbo (see the last picture below). It seems like overflow that hardened in place. I bolted it on as is but am wondering if I need to sand that off?

*[Update]* I took the setup off and lightly sanded off the sharp edge that could possibly have cracked off. The rest of the edge is just the cloth+resin folding up and should have no impact to performance or pose any risk of breaking off. 

I have not driven the car yet so no input on sound or performance. I am hoping there is no blow off valve sound as that is not my thing - fingers crossed there :beer:

*[Update]* Drove the car into work this morning. My commute is sorta in the city so few opportunities to open it up but I did get a couple of short bursts in 2nd gear and the car feels a bit more eager to go & the throttle feels more responsive. There is a whoosing sound which I guess is a function of the turbo sucking in lotsa air. I guess I can live with this sound  Intitial impressions are positive; more to come when I actually get to push the car.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

pal said:


> Got my intake today - thank you Samuel & Laszlo at 034motorsport. The install was straightforward and everything fit. If I were to nit-pick, two of the holes on the piece that bolts to the stock airbox base were a little off center. This did not seem to be too far off though so the screws went in and tightened up with a slight offset on the rubber/metal washers that came with the kit.
> 
> One question I did have is regarding the plastic/carbon that was not flush on the circular opening part that goes onto the turbo (see the last picture below). It seems like overflow that hardened in place. I bolted it on as is but am wondering if I need to sand that off?
> 
> ...


Glad to hear it showed up safely! We'l take a closer look at the mounting holes moving forward, although I haven't heard of other occurrences.

Regarding the fiberglass backing layer on the inside of the intake: There can be variances in thickness from the construction process, but there should be no loose/hanging material left over. The minor variances in thickness should not affect performance, but we'll look into manually removing any excess material during assembly on future runs.

I hope you like the subtle added induction noise, and enjoy the extra power!


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

Laszlo

Black Friday sale possible? Want to order the cat delete pipes but if you are having a sale......I will wait......lol


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

DFW RS said:


> Black Friday sale possible? Want to order the cat delete pipes but if you are having a sale......I will wait


I "need" a set of those as well.


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

pal said:


> I "need" a set of those as well.


034 will have a sale on them I'm pretty sure. I searched a few other company's for the cat delete mids and one of them had the mids for a price that was way out of control. I looked for some kind of fine print to see if they were sending a hooker with them at that price but it looked like it was just the pipes!...lol


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

DFW RS said:


> 034 will have a sale on them I'm pretty sure. I searched a few other company's for the cat delete mids and one of them had the mids for a price that was way out of control. I looked for some kind of fine print to see if they were sending a hooker with them at that price but it looked like it was just the pipes!...lol


LMAO - I think I know the exact place you are talking about. While I did not look for whether they were sending a hooker to deliver it personally, I did check to see if my office pantry had started to spike the coffee. Luckily for me, they had not done that .


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you so much for the continued interest and orders! We shipped out a few more intakes this week, and plan to have many more going out at the end of next week. :thumbup:



DFW RS said:


> I looked for some kind of fine print to see if they were sending a hooker with them


Is this something we should evaluate including with our products? We've discussed the idea at some Product Development meetings, but decided that the packaging requirements might be a bit rough. :laugh:


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you so much for the continued interest and orders! We shipped out a few more intakes this week, and plan to have many more going out at the end of next week. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Is this something we should evaluate including with our products? We've discussed the idea at some Product Development meetings, but decided that the packaging requirements might be a bit rough. :laugh:


I wouldn't b1tch about it. lol But that's just me. Make sure you guys put a lot of holes in the box so she can breath. :laugh:


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

DFW RS said:


> I wouldn't b1tch about it. lol But that's just me. Make sure you guys put a lot of holes in the box so she can breath. :laugh:


I kind of like the concept, but it wouldn't do anything to help the WAF (Wife Acceptance Factor) when trying to convince my wife that I just "have to" order the latest and greatest "shiny parts" for my TT-RS!


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

hightechrdn said:


> I kind of like the concept, but it wouldn't do anything to help the WAF (Wife Acceptance Factor) when trying to convince my wife that I just "have to" order the latest and greatest "shiny parts" for my TT-RS!


Ya, My wife doesn't mind me buying performance parts or whatever for my TT RS . Don't want to screw that up.... lol


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

Finally installed this intake and couldn't be happier. Took less than an hour, and I was taking my time. 

After the install I took the RS out and got down on it a bit in 2nd, 3rd, and 4th gears just short of redline. I think my response went something like.......Fk yaaa !  Turbo whistling is definitely more profound, spools quicker and the butt dyno says a noticeable power gain. It just seems more eager. At this point in time I have the 034 downpipe, 034 cat delete mids, and the Carbon fiber intake. That's it. Loving this car and can't even imagine what its going to be like once I get the UM tune sometime in January.

I would like to thank everyone at 034 for making this happen. Just looking at this intake and the way it performs (IMO) is the best of both worlds. Most companys wouldn't touch making something like this. Especially since the TT-RS was a very limited run and the cost to make these has to be a bit high.

Again.......Thanks Laszlo and Sam. :beer:


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

DFW RS said:


> Finally installed this intake and couldn't be happier. Took less than an hour, and I was taking my time.
> 
> After the install I took the RS out and got down on it a bit in 2nd, 3rd, and 4th gears just short of redline. I think my response went something like.......Fk yaaa !  Turbo whistling is definitely more profound, spools quicker and the butt dyno says a noticeable power gain. It just seems more eager. At this point in time I have the 034 downpipe, 034 cat delete mids, and the Carbon fiber intake. That's it. Loving this car and can't even imagine what its going to be like once I get the UM tune sometime in January.
> 
> ...


Just wait till you get it tuned. Worlds different. 

I actually made a couple videos of my car with the intake and exhaust, just need to find them and upload them to YouTube to post here.


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

Evilevo said:


> Just wait till you get it tuned. Worlds different.
> 
> I actually made a couple videos of my car with the intake and exhaust, just need to find them and upload them to YouTube to post here.


I'm sure I will like it. Nice car btw. Saw the pics you posted awhile back. Hate to copy others but those wheels make me want to get the same. My car is white though.


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

i received my intake and other 034 goodies on tuesday. I did th intake install today. took about 30 minutes or less to install. very nice piece and really easy to install



btw it sounds and performs AMAZING!!!!! good job 034:thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

I apologize for the delayed response to this thread! I was out of the office from December 15th-30th, and am just getting caught up on the forums. :wave:

While I was gone, we finished another run of the intakes, and it looks like we've sold out again.  I'll post with an ETA on the next run ASAP. :thumbup:



DFW RS said:


> Finally installed this intake and couldn't be happier. Took less than an hour, and I was taking my time.
> 
> After the install I took the RS out and got down on it a bit in 2nd, 3rd, and 4th gears just short of redline. I think my response went something like.......Fk yaaa !  Turbo whistling is definitely more profound, spools quicker and the butt dyno says a noticeable power gain. It just seems more eager. At this point in time I have the 034 downpipe, 034 cat delete mids, and the Carbon fiber intake. That's it. Loving this car and can't even imagine what its going to be like once I get the UM tune sometime in January.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your patience while we were manufacturing your intake! We're so glad to hear you like it, and a pleased we could bring this level of quality and performance to the TT RS platform. 



sciroccojoe said:


> i received my intake and other 034 goodies on tuesday. I did th intake install today. took about 30 minutes or less to install. very nice piece and really easy to install
> 
> btw it sounds and performs AMAZING!!!!! good job 034:thumbup:


Yay! Thanks for the kind words, Joe, and I'm sorry it took so much longer than expected to ship.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Update:* Due to rising cost of materials and production, we have _increased_ the retail price of the 034Motorsport Audi TT RS 2.5 TFSI Carbon Fiber Cold Air Intake System to $795. The original MSRP will be honored for all pending orders, and the new pricing will be applied to all orders placed after today - January 8th, 2016.

*Current Lead Time:* We expect the next production run of these intakes, which will cover all outstanding orders, to be completed on or before March 1st.

Thank you again for all of the new orders! We're thrilled from the overwhelmingly positive response this Audi TT RS Air Intake has received, and can't wait to ship the next run.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Bump! Any more installed pictures?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Send my intake and I'll send some pictures


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Send my intake and I'll send some pictures


Soon!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We saw a few of these intakes on local TT RS owners' cars at our annual WinterFest Get-Together & Dyno Day last weekend! It was great meeting a few new people from the RS community. :thumbup:


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Soon!


Very excited


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Very excited


I believe you should have a tracking number, sir!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Indeed, delivery on Tuesday, will be very distracted at work this week


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Indeed, delivery on Tuesday, will be very distracted at work this week


Ha. You are distracted right now...lol


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

DFW RS said:


> Ha. You are distracted right now...lol


Probably even more so right now! :laugh:


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Probably even more so right now! :laugh:


"out for delivery", possibly the three most distracting words in the language. Tomorrow will be unbearable. Today is just annoying that it takes Fedex so long to drive a truck from CA up to OR. Did they take the weekend off or something?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

JohnLZ7W said:


> "out for delivery", possibly the three most distracting words in the language. Tomorrow will be unbearable. Today is just annoying that it takes Fedex so long to drive a truck from CA up to OR. Did they take the weekend off or something?


I think we need to develop performance upgrades for their delivery vehicles.


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

JohnLZ7W said:


> "out for delivery", possibly the three most distracting words in the language. Tomorrow will be unbearable. Today is just annoying that it takes Fedex so long to drive a truck from CA up to OR. Did they take the weekend off or something?


Probably drove past it and picked up some weed North of you! Got lost on the way back.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Paging JohnLZ7W for installed pics.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Paging JohnLZ7W for installed pics.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Paging JohnLZ7W for installed pics.


 I recorded this with a microphone behind the stock intake and mixed with audio from my iPhone recorded in the car. Unfortunately the underhood audio is dominated by the injectors so these comparison videos didn't come out as well as I had hoped. 

But you can hear the additional intake sounds under part throttle, some DV flutter off throttle and much more turbo sounds at full throttle. Except for the injector noise I think it's fairly representative of what you hear in the car with the windows up.


Stock intake





034 Motorsports intake


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the awesome pictures and video!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Happy Friday! Here's a quick shot of Dennis's Audi TT RS with a 034Motorsport RS500 Turbo Kit, installed by NGP Racing.


----------



## rockislandman (Jan 22, 2016)

*Filtration*

Any thoughts on the filtration performance versus stock paper filter. I want to ensure that the longevity of my turbo is not compromised.


----------



## Drecca (Oct 26, 2003)

those classic bronze wheels, yum. Almost went for those, but had no idea they'd look that good on a blue ttrs. Any other pictures of it?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

rockislandman said:


> Any thoughts on the filtration performance versus stock paper filter. I want to ensure that the longevity of my turbo is not compromised.


I should have some data on that shortly when I do my next oil change. On my wife's TT we switched from an oiled K&N to a dry Amsoil filter and her next oil analysis came back with higher particulate levels. Switched back to K&N and it went back to normal. I've done an oil analysis at every change on my TTRS so I have a stable baseline to measure any changes.


----------



## rockislandman (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks. That's the type of data I am looking for.


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

The intake doesn't help change your spark plugs, but it sure looks good while you're changing them!


----------



## Luxferro (Dec 31, 2015)

Any word on the batch that is supposed to be ready at the end of February?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Luxferro said:


> Any word on the batch that is supposed to be ready at the end of February?


I beleive every intake that made it through QC from that batch has shipped. More will be on the way soon!


----------



## Luxferro (Dec 31, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I beleive every intake that made it through QC from that batch has shipped. More will be on the way soon!


I was supposed to be in the batch. So far I've been getting strung along, told mine would be included in the next batch.

Prior to ordering in late January, I contacted you to check that status before I placed an order. You had said there was one spot left on the batch that was coming in at the end of January. I ordered minutes later, and then confirmed with you if I had secured the last spot, which you replied that I did. Late January came, and I see everyone posting pics of their new intakes. 2 different resellers posted on the facebook TTRS group that they had them in stock to sell, and even offered to sell me one... which I declined, since I had already ordered from you and paid. So then I contact you and you said you're email had a typo, and that mine would be in the next batch at the end of February. Not too much of a big deal to me at the time, since it was winter then and snow storms every other week on the east coast. The end of February came, so I contact support again, and received an email from someone other than you saying that the next batch is the end of March. So I write him a detailed email, basically of all of the above, and ask if my order is really postponed for another month. I got no reply.

So what's the deal? Is that how you guys treat all your customers?

Edit: So far I think I've been pretty patient, at least up to this point. But I don't like being lied to, especially when it's something that cost $800+. If my order doesn't ship by the end of the week, just cancel it and refund my money.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Luxferro said:


> I was supposed to be in the batch. So far I've been getting strung along, told mine would be included in the next batch.
> 
> Prior to ordering in late January, I contacted you to check that status before I placed an order. You had said there was one spot left on the batch that was coming in at the end of January. I ordered minutes later, and then confirmed with you if I had secured the last spot, which you replied that I did. Late January came, and I see everyone posting pics of their new intakes. 2 different resellers posted on the facebook TTRS group that they had them in stock to sell, and even offered to sell me one... which I declined, since I had already ordered from you and paid. So then I contact you and you said you're email had a typo, and that mine would be in the next batch at the end of February. Not too much of a big deal to me at the time, since it was winter then and snow storms every other week on the east coast. The end of February came, so I contact support again, and received an email from someone other than you saying that the next batch is the end of March. So I write him a detailed email, basically of all of the above, and ask if my order is really postponed for another month. I got no reply.
> 
> ...


Lou,

I am very sorry about the delay with your order, and can assure you that this is not the level of service we strive for. I am sending you an email right now.

- Laszlo


----------



## Luxferro (Dec 31, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Lou,
> 
> I am very sorry about the delay with your order, and can assure you that this is not the level of service we strive for. I am sending you an email right now.
> 
> - Laszlo


Laszlo,

Thanks for taking care of the situation :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Luxferro said:


> Laszlo,
> 
> Thanks for taking care of the situation :thumbup:


It was my pleasure! Hopefully the intake will be in your hands shortly!


----------



## TornadoRedMK6 (Oct 16, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> It was my pleasure! Hopefully the intake will be in your hands shortly!


When's the next run of intakes due?


----------



## Luxferro (Dec 31, 2015)

I woke up today to my intake waiting for me. The first thing I did when getting out of bed was install it


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Update:* We only have a few spots left to order from the current production run, which is on-track to be finished in April. Place your order before they're all gone!

*Performance Air Intake for Audi TTRS 2.5 TFSI - Carbon Fiber*



034Motorsport’s engineers spent extensive effort to develop a complete cold air intake solution for the TT RS that yields horsepower and torque gains over the well-designed factory airbox. During the development process, many iterations were designed, prototyped, and tested, ultimately resulting in this beautifully-manufactured Carbon Fiber Cold Air Intake System. This intake offers horsepower and torque gains throughout the powerband, with peak gains of up to 16 crank horsepower and 13 ft-lbs of torque on stock turbo tunes, and over 35 crank horsepower and 24 ft-lbs with an upgraded turbocharger. 

*Maximizing Airflow*










034Motorsport engineers first created a CFD-optimized carbon fiber intake tube, which is a direct, high-performance replacement for the plastic factory accordion hose. Using CAD software and 3D scanning technology, 034Motorsport was able to maximize the cross-sectional area of the intake tube while being mindful of space constraints, including the factory high-pressure fuel pump and firewall.



The resulting part is a functional work of art - maximizing performance given the factory space constraints and featuring smooth transitions that ensure optimal airflow to the turbo inlet.

*Minimizing Intake Air Temperature*



To ensure that the 034Motorsport Cold Air Intake System draws in cool, dense air, the system includes a carbon fiber heat shield to replace the upper airbox. Bolting to the factory lower airbox, this heat shield allows the high-flow conical filter to breathe cold air from the factory inlet duct before the radiator. Both the carbon fiber heat shield and carbon fiber intake tube feature a fiberglass backing layer to aid in isolating cold, dense intake air from the heat of the engine bay.

*Performance Air Filter*



The 034Motorsport Carbon Fiber Cold Air Intake system houses a high-flow conical air filter with double-layer pleated cotton filtration medium. This air filter design offers increased flow through an enlarged filtration surface, while ensuring superior filtration.

*OEM+ Fit & Finish*

034Motorsport carefully selected the carbon fiber weave on the intake tube and upper airbox heat shield to match the factory carbon fiber engine trim found in the Audi TT RS's 2.5 TFSI engine bay. The 034Motorsport Audi TT RS Cold Air Intake System was designed to fit like a factory part, and mates directly to the turbo inlet pipe and factory lower airbox to provide an OEM+ look.

*Dyno-Verified Wheel Horsepower & Torque Gains*

034Motorsport's engineering and development efforts were validated on multiple vehicles using our Mustang AWD Dynamometer to ensure that the 034Motorsport Audi TT RS Cold Air Intake System provided substantial increases in horsepower and torque on both stock turbo vehicles and ones with upgraded turbo kits alike. 

*Peak Wheel Horsepower & Torque with Stage 2:*

*Stock Intake:* 377 Wheel Horsepower / 421 Wheel Foot-Pounds of Torque
*034 Carbon Fiber Intake:* 390 Wheel Horsepower / 429 Wheel Foot-Pounds of Torque
*Peak Wheel Horsepower & Torque with Stage 3:*

*Stock Intake:* 460 Wheel Horsepower / 424 Wheel Foot-Pounds of Torque
*034 Carbon Fiber Intake:* 491 Wheel Horsepower / 443 Wheel Foot-Pounds of Torque
*Product Features & Details*

*Features:*

Developed In-House by 034Motorsport's Engineering Team
High-Quality Carbon Fiber Construction
OEM+ Fit & Finish Matches Factory Carbon Fiber Engine Trim
Dyno-Proven Horsepower & Torque Gains
Improved Engine & Induction Sounds
Increased Throttle Response
Compatible with Stock, RS500, and APR Stage 3 Turbochargers
Large-Diameter CFD-Optimized Air Intake Tube
Fiberglass-Backed Heat Shield
Improved Airflow from Factory Airbox & Intake Tube
High Performance Pleated Cotton Air Filter
*What's Included:*

034Motorsport Carbon Fiber Audi TT RS Air Intake Tube
034Motorsport Carbon Fiber Audi TT RS Upper Airbox Heat Shield
034Motorsport Double-Layer Pleated Air Filter
Installation Hardware
*Compatible Vehicles:*

2012 - 2013 Audi TTRS 2.5 TFSI (8J)
*Wheel Horsepower Dyno | Stage 2 100 Oct | 034Motorsport Carbon Fiber Audi TT RS Cold Air Intake vs. Stock Airbox*



*Wheel Horsepower Dyno | Stage 3 100 Oct | 034Motorsport Carbon Fiber Audi TT RS Cold Air Intake vs. Stock Airbox*



*Click Here to Pre-Order!*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

The next run of intakes will be shipping in just a few weeks!


----------



## TornadoRedMK6 (Oct 16, 2011)

Before the 21st of April?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

TornadoRedMK6 said:


> Before the 21st of April?


Rumor has it they might be one a bit early!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Update:* Good news for 8P Audi RS3 owners watching this thread... We were able to work with out friends at Awesome GTI in the UK to verify fitment of this intake on the 2011-2013 Audi RS3!


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

Whats everyone doing as far as replacing the filter on this intake? I have had mine for awhile now and its getting to be about that time to replace it.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

DFW RS said:


> Whats everyone doing as far as replacing the filter on this intake? I have had mine for awhile now and its getting to be about that time to replace it.


We can get you set up with a replacement filter if you want the 034Motorsport-branded one that ships with the intake. If you're looking for a compatible AEM DryFlow Filter, then this is the one that fits: http://www.amazon.com/AEM-21-205DK-Element-Dryflow-Filter/dp/B000ED7YCA

Hope that helps!


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

DFW RS said:


> Whats everyone doing as far as replacing the filter on this intake? I have had mine for awhile now and its getting to be about that time to replace it.


Whoa, why is it time to replace it? You can clean the filter using AEMs cleaning fluid or simple green.


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

Evilevo said:


> Whoa, why is it time to replace it? You can clean the filter using AEMs cleaning fluid or simple green.


Lol. Ya....I know I can clean it. I always have replaced these type of filters though. They arent that expensive. Im pretty sure a brand new filter outflows a used cleaned filter.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders! If any of you happen to also have an MQB-platform vehicle (8V Audi A3/S3, 8S Audi TT/TTS, Mk7 Volkswagen Golf/GTI/R) we're giving away one of our brand new X34 Audi/Volkswagen MQB Carbon Fiber Air Intake Systems for free! Click the image below to get to the entry form.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We have 4 in stock ready to ship! Place your order today before they're all gone.

*Performance Air Intake for Audi TTRS 2.5 TFSI - Carbon Fiber*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We are now down to 2 intakes! Don't be the guy that has to wait for a couple of weeks!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Don't forget that we offer boost taps for people running boost gauges or running the analog sensor on their P3 Cars Gauge!

Since the Y pipe needs to be removed take a look at some upgrades you can do!

*INTAKE MANIFOLD BOOST TAP, 2.5 TFSI

*



*P3CARS AUDI A3/TT MK2 (8P) VENT INTEGRATED DIGITAL INTERFACE (VIDI)
*


*ANALOG BOOST SENSOR FOR P3CARS GAUGES
*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Don't miss out on  034Motorsport Spherical Rear Sway Bar End Links Giveaway!

*CLICK HERE TO ENTER!*

*CLICK HERE TO ENTER!*


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

Just sent you guys a PM. Finally ready to order this bad boy..


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

croman44 said:


> Just sent you guys a PM. Finally ready to order this bad boy..


Someone answer my PM!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

croman44 said:


> Someone answer my PM!


PMd


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

Replied. Thank you, anxious to order this


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Are these in stock and ready to ship?


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

Do you have any install instructions for this? I see on the site that you have a spot where they are supposed to be, but there is no link


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

croman44 said:


> Do you have any install instructions for this? I see on the site that you have a spot where they are supposed to be, but there is no link


Undo the bolts on the top of the airbox, undo the bolt under the tube in the center behind the valve cover and undo the clamp on the end of the tube and undo the clamp to the hose to the DV. Pull intake off and put the new intake on and put all the bolts and clamps back on. It's a very simple install, takes about 20 minutes total.


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

Evilevo said:


> Undo the bolts on the top of the airbox, undo the bolt under the tube in the center behind the valve cover and undo the clamp on the end of the tube and undo the clamp to the hose to the DV. Pull intake off and put the new intake on and put all the bolts and clamps back on. It's a very simple install, takes about 20 minutes total.



Ok thanks.. I am not very mechanical (its a big deal for me that I can do my own brakes), and I did not want to get into the middle of it and realize that I was in over my head. It sounds like I can handle this though


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

I put mine in today. For some reason though, mine is crooked and there is not anything I can do to change it. It probably does not affect anything, but it's strange that it's that way. I have looked at lots of other pics of the intake and I don't see any others like this


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

croman44 said:


> I put mine in today. For some reason though, mine is crooked and there is not anything I can do to change it. It probably does not affect anything, but it's strange that it's that way. I have looked at lots of other pics of the intake and I don't see any others like this


Try loosening the filter and adjusting how it is sitting on intake pipe.


----------



## keepryt (Aug 25, 2012)

*Torx bit size?*

What size Torx bit do I need to install this? My only Torx bit (T15) doesn't fit


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

It's T25 .


----------



## keepryt (Aug 25, 2012)

thanks!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

croman44 said:


> I put mine in today. For some reason though, mine is crooked and there is not anything I can do to change it. It probably does not affect anything, but it's strange that it's that way. I have looked at lots of other pics of the intake and I don't see any others like this


This is not how it should fit. From the picture, it looks like the filter is pushed too far up on the intake tube, and clamped on at an angle.

Try loosening the hose clamp on the filter and sliding it down the tube until it's parallel with the sides of the heat shield. Hope that helps! :thumbup:


----------



## keepryt (Aug 25, 2012)

I just installed mine - it looks nice! FYI, you need T25 and T30 drivers to remove the stock intake. T25 for the air filter cover, and T30 for 2 brackets that attach to the center of the intake.
I found the hardest part was removing the DV return hose from the stock intake. I eventually figured out I could pry off the hose with a flat blade screwdriver. I used a C-clamp to compress the DV return hose clamp and move it a few inches toward the front of the car first.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

keepryt said:


> I just installed mine - it looks nice! FYI, you need T25 and T30 drivers to remove the stock intake. T25 for the air filter cover, and T30 for 2 brackets that attach to the center of the intake.
> I found the hardest part was removing the DV return hose from the stock intake. I eventually figured out I could pry off the hose with a flat blade screwdriver. I used a C-clamp to compress the DV return hose clamp and move it a few inches toward the front of the car first.


Thank you for the information! I'm sure that will help some of the members


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Trailing arm bushings have been updated! They will now come with the complete arm with the bearing pressed in to save you some time and money!
*
Features:

Fully Assembled with New Factory Steel Trailing Arms - Simple Bolt-In Installation!
Genuine Aurora Spherical Bearings Featuring Teflon Race Lining
Billet Aluminum Bearing Holders - Anodized Black
Stainless Steel Bearing Spacers
Improved Handling & Road Feel
More Precise & Predictable Handling
Fully Rebuildable


SPHERICAL REAR TRAILING ARM KIT, MKV/MKVI VOLKSWAGEN GOLF/JETTA/GTI/R & 8J/8P AUDI A3/S3/RS3/TT/TTS/TTRS


----------



## MaysEffect (Aug 18, 2013)

034Motorsport said:


> *Trailing arm bushings* have been updated! They will not come with the complete arm with the bearing pressed in to save you some time and money!
> *


*

This is kind of confusing. It Does, or does NOT come with the arm?

What is the difference between the new and old bushing?*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

MaysEffect said:


> This is kind of confusing. It Does, or does NOT come with the arm?
> 
> What is the difference between the new and old bushing?


Whoops got that updated! Thank you  

We actually have a video of this trailing arm from our shop Mk7 so you can see the difference.


----------



## MaysEffect (Aug 18, 2013)

034Motorsport said:


> Whoops got that updated! Thank you
> 
> We actually have a video of this trailing arm from our shop Mk7 so you can see the difference.


:thumbup:

I was referring to the older bushing you offered, not the oem. I have the original one and the bolt spacers have been scraped up, but beyond that no* issues. Samuel already took care of the issue for me.

Also, is the MK7 arm the same as the MK5/6?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

MaysEffect said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I was referring to the older bushing you offered, not the oem. I have the original one and the bolt spacers have been scraped up, but beyond that know issues. Samuel already took care of the issue for me.
> 
> Also, is the MK7 arm the same as the MK5/6?


The bushings are still the same but just now in the actual arm. 
The mk7 arm is not the same as the Mk5/6 from my understand theres a different bend. The Mk7 still suffers from a very sloppy bushing as the Mk5/Mk6


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

These intakes are back in stock and ready to ship! 

*Audi TT RS & RS3 2.5 TFSI X34 Carbon Fiber Cold Air Intake System*


----------



## robcorn (Sep 30, 2000)

034Motorsport said:


> These intakes are back in stock and ready to ship!
> 
> *Audi TT RS & RS3 2.5 TFSI X34 Carbon Fiber Cold Air Intake System*


Just ordered today for an incoming 2013 TT RS! Stoked!


----------



## robcorn (Sep 30, 2000)

*RS500 kit questions*

Lazlo, just sent you a PM about the RS500 kit. Loved your video with Matt Farah and I'm very interested!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders! We have one of these left on the shelf ready to ship!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Have you seen our latest feature on Teeddy's R420 MKVI Volkswagen Golf R


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all the orders!:thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

The B9 chassis looks promising especially the Allroad version!


*JARON'S GLORIOUS GOTLAND GREEN B9 AUDI ALLROAD*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*So you've been itching for a tune from 034Motorsport on your car well here's your chance! We will be doing on site flashing at Wuste this year! 

To pre-order just follow the link *

*WUSTE PRE-ORDER SPECIAL - 034MOTORSPORT PERFORMANCE SOFTWARE*
​


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders and we hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## robotvoice (Apr 7, 2014)

Loving the intake so far! Fits great and makes all kinds of lovely noises


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

robotvoice said:


> Loving the intake so far! Fits great and makes all kinds of lovely noises


We're glad you like it! Looks great in that engine bay!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all the orders! 

Please enjoy this video on 034Motorsport as a company. This is why we do what we do. We love it.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Need some car P0rn to look at. We got you cover 

*ARTURO'S SCINTILLATING SPRINT BLUE B7 AUDI RS4*


----------



## Fasdude (May 24, 2011)

034Motorsport said:


> Happy to help! We retained the lower airbox and front inlet duct, and did experiment with ducting with inconclusive results. Nothing we could measure on the dyno with our fan setup, and nothing that we could get repeatable performance from on the street.
> 
> Some Audi/Volkswagen models do appear to have air ducting from the intake snorkels to cool various engine bay components. What the logic/reasoning behind it is, I don't know.
> 
> Speaking of ducting, we are working on some ducting for non-engine-related bits.



Hi there.

I have a 2010 Audi TTS. I bought it with a 2012 TTRS front bumper. The problem is that when I go really fast, there is nothing to prevent the fast moving air coming in through the lower corner grills from pushing my inner fender liner against my tires. In the TTRS, there must be something in place that blocks that air that isn't present on the TTS. What would be great is some kind of "funnel" that would channel that air through a hose leading to the brake rotors to cool them down. Do you have any ideas on what I could do to solve that problem?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*GEOFF'S DUAL PULLEY-TUNED B8.5 AUDI S4 3.0T*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Did you know that BMP TUNING has 034Motorsport products in stock ready to ship? 

Make sure to check them out!

*034MOTORSPORT AND BMP TUNING ESTABLISH AN OFFICIAL PARTNERSHIP IN THE CENTRAL-SOUTHERN USA*







Press Release

August 30th, 2017

Carrollton, TX

Today, 034Motorsport is fortifying its brand presence in the Central-Southern USA by announcing a regional distributor partnership with BMP Tuning.

This exciting partnership will enable existing dealers to get inventory faster, and allow 034Motorsport to be represented to more new shops in Texas, Oklahoma, Kansas, Missouri, Arkansas and Louisiana. BMP Tuning will be the exclusive wholesale distributor in these six states.

“You’ll find few people in this industry as great to deal with as Autrey from BMP Tuning. He brings a fresh passion to the VAG aftermarket that’s exciting to see. This made the decision to partner with BMP Tuning very easy for all of us here at 034Motorsport,” States Troy Sicotte, Global Director of Sales for 034Motorsport. “BMP Tuning has committed to being in stock, and will be instrumental to getting our parts to existing dealers quickly, while expanding the dealer network in states where we have limited penetration.”


“Our goals are to help grow brands by representing them in a positive light. I treat each and every brand BMP Tuning represents as if it was my own company. By doing that on all levels, we are able to represent manufacturers in a way that benefits them more so than just slinging parts. We’re committed to applying this ethos to 034Motorsport in the six states we represent,” states Autrey McVicker, Owner of BMP Tuning. “We feel that the team at 034Motorsport are similar in thinking and aligned with our goals which makes it a great fit. We want to help grow 034Motorsport in our region, contributing to their amazing evolution, and be a major part of the brand’s ongoing wholesale expansion.”

Dealers can set up an account with BMP Tuning by contacting Eddie, their wholesale representative, directly:










Wholesale Email: [email protected]

Phone: 972-677-7604

Website: www.bmptuning.com

Address: 2125 Chenault Drive Suite 102 Carrollton, TX 75006


----------

